# It's home!!!!



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

And I couldn't be happier with the outcome.
I had Mike C.(Packout) with Sage Basin Taxidermy do the job.
We both gave each other ideas about what would look good and he turned my deer into a work of art.
Now every time I look at it on the wall, I will have that image of him standing across the canyon right before I took the fatal shot.
I really like the detail Mike put into the bucks face to bring out its maturity.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's another view


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks Great Koby, congratulations.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow! Incredible deer and mount. Very, very nice. -----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great deer and great taxi work! Well done.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome deer and awesome work again by packout. he does awesome work.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That's an awesome looking mount. Congrats on the buck and packout did a wonderful job. After seeing this, I might have to send him a couple this fall!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow that looks great!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome work. Also what a stud of a buck.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats again on a fantastic buck and kudos to Packout for putting together a stunning mount.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Great to freeze that hunting memory in time. Awesome buck, and a super mount.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Awesome looking deer! Couldn't happen to a better guy. It takes an amazing amount of time, effort, and money scouting, hunting, packing, and getting the taxidermy work finished, but in the end, when they're on the wall, it's all worth it.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

It is an incredible deer and story. Where you have him hung presents him well. Congrats and thanks again for letting me put him together for you.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Dang what a buck!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Mike has done a few mounts for my Son and Grandsons. Beautiful Work and Quick turn around time. Very Cool looking mount.


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

Great buck,turned into a nice mount!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its an awesome deer, a rack you really need to see in person to get a feel for the size of it. Truely outstanding and displayed on a fantastic mount.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Very AWESOME_O-_O-_O-_O-_O-_O-_O-


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

You and Packout are both friggin' studs. Congrats to both of you--Great buck, great mount.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That is an awesome buck. Congrats!


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

Tremendous buck and a super mount! Congratulations.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

nice


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

AWESOME!! Love it, so good.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Once again Koby you amaze me with your hunting skills, what a beautiful animal, and what a great job Mike did for you, excellent!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Once again Koby you amaze me with your hunting skills, what a beautiful animal, and what a great job Mike did for you, excellent!


Thanks Perry. He truly is a once in a lifetime buck. I've always dreamed of killing a big 35"+ wide non-typical but really never thought it would happen.
This is one of the few times where buck looks even bigger in person that what pictures are showing.
Like it or not, the expo has probably the highest concentration of mule deer mounts to look at each year. So I went to get ideas of what or how I wanted Mike to pattern my buck after.
After looking at several hundred mounts, I came up with my top 5 but there were things about each of them that I didn't like.
I was hoping Mike could just come close to what I really wanted to see within my own mind.
Now looking up at my buck that's mounted over my right shoulder as I type this, I wouldn't change a thing.
Mike did everything about as perfect as I could ask for.

Here's another view of the stacked cheaters on his right side.


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

Ridge, First and foremost, congratulations on a beautiful "buck-of-a-lifetime". Did you post your story? If so, I must have missed it. I searched for it, but couldn't turn anything up. Will you please post the link?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

TimJ said:


> Ridge, First and foremost, congratulations on a beautiful "buck-of-a-lifetime". Did you post your story? If so, I must have missed it. I searched for it, but couldn't turn anything up. Will you please post the link?


I'm working on a story. I have a few friends that wanted me to put my story in a magazine but I don't think I will. I'll let you guys know when I get it put together. I will be putting together a short video of some of the bucks I saw last year during the hunts as well. Although the film quality is not the greatest.


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

Looking forward to it! In the mean time, did you kill your buck on a general season or limited entry unit? Not that it matters either way, I'm just curious.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Koby - I see you have your buck on a swivel mount. I'm having a swivel put on my ram from last fall too.

I'd give your thoughts of not putting that buck in a magazine some second thoughts. Sure it will get in due to its sheer size, but your story behind it, and your understanding of how to present it properly from start to finish, would make for some very good and thought provoking reading. I really like the guys over at Western Hunter - they seem to "get it" when it comes to hunting in that every story doesn't have to be about a 180+ buck or a 360+ bull. It's more about respect for the tradition of hunting and how to properly present that to the public at large.


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

MWScott72 said:


> Koby - I see you have your buck on a swivel mount. I'm having a swivel put on my ram from last fall too.
> 
> I'd give your thoughts of not putting that buck in a magazine some second thoughts. Sure it will get in due to its sheer size, but your story behind it, and your understanding of how to present it properly from start to finish, would make for some very good and thought provoking reading. I really like the guys over at Western Hunter - they seem to "get it" when it comes to hunting in that every story doesn't have to be about a 180+ buck or a 360+ bull. It's more about respect for the tradition of hunting and how to properly present that to the public at large.


I have a few of these lying around: http://www.doalloutdoors.com/product/dead-head-mounting-bracket/

If you like what you see, I'd be happy to donate one. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Im going to look into those
swivel mounts.
And I want a buck like that ! Nice.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

TimJ said:


> Looking forward to it! In the mean time, did you kill your buck on a general season or limited entry unit? Not that it matters either way, I'm just curious.


 It's a general season, public land buck. 
Actually, it's the third monster buck we've killed in the last 4 years. 
My friends Paul and John were so very close to pulling the trigger on a couple other giants during the muzzy hunt in a different area but those big bucks are incredibly sly and lucky.


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

ridgetop said:


> It's a general season, public land buck.
> Actually, it's the third monster buck we've killed in the last 4 years.
> My friends Paul and John were so very close to pulling the trigger on a couple other giants during the muzzy hunt in a different area but those big bucks are incredibly sly and lucky.


That's a very impressive general season, public land buck!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Tim, 
I hope my last statement didn't come across as being ****y or arrogant because I didn't mean it that way.
I just meant that in the last few years, our group has really figured things out when it comes to finding those older mature bucks, no matter where we hunt. The key is to put yourself in the areas where those type of bucks live, if the goal is to kill a bigger buck.
There was some luck involved in killing my buck but a little skill and preparedness didn't hurt either.;-)


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

ridgetop said:


> Hey Tim,
> I hope my last statement didn't come across as being ****y or arrogant because I didn't mean it that way.
> I just meant that in the last few years, our group has really figured things out when it comes to finding those older mature bucks, no matter where we hunt. The key is to put yourself in the areas where those type of bucks live, if the goal is to kill a bigger buck.
> There was some luck involved in killing my buck but a little skill and preparedness didn't hurt either.;-)


I don't think it came across as ****y or arrogant. It's obvious that you put in your time and you were rewarded with great buck. Also, if you are consistently turning up nice bucks on a public land units, it means you're working harder than most hunters. I'm happy for you. I hope I can someday kill a buck with nearly as much character.


----------



## littlebighorn (Feb 14, 2009)

Koby,
A buck like that should inflate any chest and cheese up any grin. Taking pride in accomplishing a life long dream should make you proud. It is a testament to lots of hard work and much leaner years...and NO, you don't sound arrogant.
Congrats my friend. He's beautiful, and no one is more deserving!


----------

